# دليلك الى استحلاب الزيوت والدهون واختيار الايملسفير المناسب



## dulcemohamed (23 ديسمبر 2013)

انا كنت طرحت قبل كده في ردى على احد الموضوعات علاقة قيمة HLB باختيار الايملسفير Emulsifier المناسب للقيام بعملية استحلاب للزيوت بشكل مثالي بس الواضح ان الحسابات وكيفية الاختيار صعبه شوية خصوصا على غير المختصين او الدارسين للكيمياء فانا قررت اخد خطوة للامام واحط معادلات سهلة يقدر من خلالها المختص وغير المختص التعويض فيها بسهولة والحصول على استحلاب مثالى .
في الاول هنفترض ان المنتج يحتوى على 3 انواع مختلفه من الزيوت دا هنسمية الطور الزيتى 
يبقى عندنا الطور الزيتى = X1, X2, X3 
كل زيت من الزيوت التلاتة هيتم اضافته للتركيبة بنسبة مئوية معينه 
النسبة المئوية للزيت الاول = X1%
النسبة المئوية للزيت الثانى = X2%
النسبة المئوية للزيت الثالت = X3%
دلوقتى هناخد مجموع النسب المئوية للزيت ودى T هنسميها = X1% + X2% + X3%
هنبتدى نحدد قيمة HLB لكل نوع من الزيوت التلاته 
HLB for X1 = Y1
HLB for X2 = Y2
HLB for X3 = Y3
حيث ان Y1 هو قيمة HLB للازمة لاستحلاب الزيت الاول X1 و Y2 هى قيمة HLB اللازمة لاستحلاب الزيت الثانى X2 و Y3 هى قيمة HLB اللازمة لاستحلاب الزيت الثالث X3
دلوقتى هنبتدى نحسب قيمة HLB اللازمة لاستحلاب خليط الزيوت =
{ X1% ( Y1 /T ) } + { X2% ( Y2 / T) } + { X3% ( Y3 / T ) } 
ناخد مثال للتطبيق لو هنعمل مستحلب زيت في ماء بيتكون من ستيل الكحول 15% وفازلين 1% ولانولين 2% 
يبقى عندنا في المثال ده X1% = 15 و X2% = 1 و X3% = 2 
قيمة T هتساوى = 15 + 1 + 2 = 18 
قيمة Y1 = 13 و Y2 = 10.5 و Y3 = 15 
هنبتدى نعوض في المعادلة علشان نحسب قيمة HLB اللزمة لاستحلاب خليط ستيل وفازلين ولانولين =
{ 15 ( 13 /18 ) } + { 1 ( 10.5 / 18) } + { 2 ( 15 / 18 ) } 
= 10.83 + 0.58 + 1.67 = 13.08 
يبقى قيمة HLB اللازمة لاستحلاب خليط من ستيل الكحول وفازلين ولانولين هى 13.08

كده انت تقدر تحدد انك محتاج ايملسفير emulsifier بقيمة HLB 13.08 لاستحلاب خليط الزيوت 
قلنا برده ان الافضل من اننا نستخدم ايملسفير واحد اننا نستخدم اتنين واحد يغطى رينج الاقل وواحد يغطى الرينج الاعلى ودا ممكن نعملهم ياستخدام Span 80 و Tween 80 او باستخدام Span 60 و Tween 60 
دلوقتى هعمل معادلة لتحديد النسبة المستخدمة خليط Span 80 و Tween 80 
من المعروف ان قيمة HLB ل Span 80 تساوى 4.3 
قيمة HLB ل Tween 80 تساوى 15 
طيب افرض انك عندك زيت او خليط من الزيوت قيمة HLB اللازمة لاستحلابه ولتكن X اى قيمة محتاج تعرف هتستخدم اد ايه Span 80 (1-P%) و Tween 80(P%) علشان تعمل استحلاب 
{ 4.3 (1 – P ) } + 15P = X
4.3 – 4.3P + 15P = X
4.3 – 10.7P = X
10.7P = X – 4.3 
P = (X – 4.3 ) / 10.7 
P % = P X 100 
نسبة خليط Span 80 و Tween 80 اللزمة للاستحلاب تساوى 
P% Tween80 + (100 – P%) Span80
نطبق المثال السابق ونحسب محتاجين اد ايه سبين وتوين 
قيمة HLB اللازمة (ْX) لاستحلاب الخليط السابق تساوى 13.08
دى المعادلة الرئيسيه الى هنعوض فيها 
P = (X – 4.3 ) / 10.7
P = (13.08 - 4.3) / 10.7 
P = 8.78 / 10.7
P = 0.82
P% = 82 
يبقى حضرتك محتاج خليط سبين وتوين بنسبة Tween80 تساوى 82% و Span80 تساوى 18%


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يبارك لك والله المفروض نعمل قناة تليفزيونيه لتوصيل الكلام ده ساعتها الناس هاتحب العلم ومحدش هياخد دروس خصوصية حتى فى الجغرافيا بس المدرسين هايزعلوا مننا ههههههههههههههه


----------



## dulcemohamed (23 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> ربنا يبارك لك والله المفروض نعمل قناة تليفزيونيه لتوصيل الكلام ده ساعتها الناس هاتحب العلم ومحدش هياخد دروس خصوصية حتى فى الجغرافيا بس المدرسين هايزعلوا مننا ههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههه انت بتقول فيها يا ريس والله بفكر اعمل على اليوتيوب وانزل فيديوهات بس المشكله في الوقت


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (23 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس على شرحك الجميل وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه .


----------



## mido_lordship (24 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> ههههههههههههههه انت بتقول فيها يا ريس والله بفكر اعمل على اليوتيوب وانزل فيديوهات بس المشكله في الوقت


وانا عليا المونتاج في ابهي صورة يا صديقي :12:


----------



## mido_lordship (24 ديسمبر 2013)

طيب ياريس شوف لو ده يبقي مفيد خاصة لغير المختصين بعض قيم HLB
Glycol Distearate HLB = 1 
Sorbitan Trioleate HLB = 1.8 
Propylene Glycol Isostearate HLB = 2.5 
Glycol Stearate HLB = 2.9 
Sorbitan Sesquioleate HLB = 3.7 
Glyceryl Stearate HLB = 3.8 
Lecithin HLB = 4 
Sorbitan Oleate HLB = 4.3 
Sorbitan Monostearate NF HLB = 4.7 
Sorbitan Stearate HLB = 4.7 
Sorbitan Isostearate HLB = 4.7 
Steareth-2 HLB = 4.9 
Oleth-2 HLB = 4.9 
Glyceryl Laurate HLB = 5.2 
Ceteth-2 HLB = 5.3 
PEG-30 Dipolyhydroxystearate HLB = 5.5 
Glyceryl Stearate SE HLB = 5.8 
Sorbitan Stearate (and) Sucrose Cocoate HLB = 6 
PEG-4 Dilaurate HLB = 6 
Methyl Glucose Sesquistearate HLB = 6.6 
Lecithin HLB (variable) 
PEG-8 Dioleate HLB = 8 
Sorbitan Laurate HLB = 8.6 
PEG-40 Sorbitan Peroleate HLB = 9 
Laureth-4 HLB = 9.7 
PEG-7 Glyceryl Cocoate HLB=10 
PEG-20 Almond Glycerides HLB = 10 
PEG-25 Hydrogenated Castor Oil HLB = 10.8 
Stearamide MEA HLB = 11 
Glyceryl Stearate (and) PEG-100 Stearate HLB = 11 
Polysorbate 85 HLB = 11 
PEG-7 Olivate HLB = 11 
Cetearyl Glucoside HLB = 11 
PEG-8 Oleate HLB = 11.6 
Polyglyceryl-3 Methyglucose Distearate = 12 
Oleth-10 HLB = 12.4 
Oleth-10 / Polyoxyl 10 Oleyl Ether NF HLB = 12.4 
Ceteth-10 HLB = 12.9 
PEG-8 Laurate HLB = 13 
Cocamide MEA HLB = 13.5 
Polysorbate 60 NF HLB = 14.9 
Polysorbate 60 HLB = 14.9 
Polysorbate 80 HLB = 15 
Isosteareth-20 HLB = 15 
PEG-60 Almond Glycerides HLB = 15 
Polysorbate 80 NF[HLB = 15 
PEG-20 Methyl Glucose Sesquistearate HLB = 15 
Ceteareth-20 HLB = 15.2 
Oleth-20 HLB = 15.3 
Steareth-20 HLB = 15.3 
Steareth-21 HLB = 15.5 
Ceteth-20 HLB = 15.7 
Isoceteth-20 HLB = 15.7 
Polysorbate 20 HLB = 16.7 
Polysorbate 20 NF HLB = 16.7 
Laureth-23 HLB = 16.9 
PEG-100 Stearate HLB = 18.8 
Steareth-100 HLB = 18.8 
PEG-80 Sorbitan Laurate HLB = 19.1


----------



## dulcemohamed (24 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا يا ميدو كده غير المختص يقدر يحسب الزيوت ويختار الايملسفير المناسب من الى كتبتهم . شكرا يا ريس


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (24 ديسمبر 2013)

وادى القيم الخاصة بالزيوت ياعم ميد
Required HLB for Oils/Lipids Almond Oil required HLB = 6 Anhydrous Lanolin USP required HLB = 10 Apricot Kernal Oil required HLB = 7 Avocado (Persea Gratissima) Oil required HLB = 7 Babassu Oil required HLB = 8 Beeswax required HLB = 12 Borage (Borago Officinalis) Seed Oil required HLB = 7 Brazil Nut Oil required HLB = 8 C12-15 Alkyl Benzoate required HLB = 13 Canola Oil (and) Fragrance required HLB = 7 Canola Oil required HLB = 7 Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride required HLB = 11 Carnauba (Copernicia Cerifera) Wax required HLB = 12 Carrot (Daucus Carota Sativa) Root Extract required HLB = 6 Carrot (Daucus Carota Sativa) Seed Oil required HLB = 6 Castor (Ricinus Communis) Oil required HLB = 14 Ceresin required HLB = 8 Cetearyl Alcohol required HLB = 15.5 Cetyl Alcohol required HLB = 15.5 Cetyl Esters required HLB = 10 Cetyl Esters Wax NF required HLB = 10 Cetyl Palmitate required HLB = 10 Cocoa (Theobroma Cacao) Butter required HLB = 6 Coconut (Cocos Nucifera) Oil required HLB = 8 Cyclomethicone required HLB = 7.5 Diisopropyl Adipate required HLB = 9 Dimethicone required HLB = 5 Dog Rose (Rosa Canina) Hips Oil required HLB = 7 Emu Oil required HLB = 8 Evening Primrose (Oenothera Biennis) Oil required HLB = 7 Garcinia Indica Seed Butter required HLB = 8 Generic Essential Oil required HLB = 8 Grape (Vitis Vinifera) Seed Oil required HLB = 7 Hemp (Cannabis Sativa) Seed Oil required HLB = 7 Hybrid Safflower (Carthamus Tinctorius) Oil required HLB = 9
Hydrogenated Vegetable Oil required HLB = approx. 3-5 Isopropyl Myristate required HLB = 11.5 Isopropyl Palmitate required HLB = 11.5 Jojoba (Buxus Chinensis) Oil required HLB = 6 Kukui Nut (Aleurites Moluccana Seed) Oil required HLB = 7 Lanolin required HLB = 10 Lanolin USP required HLB = 10 Macadamia (Macadamia Ternifolia) Nut Oil required HLB = 7 Mango (Mangifera Indica) Seed Butter required HLB = 8 Mango (Mangifera Indica) Seed Oil required HLB = 7
Mineral Oil [required HLB = 10
Mineral Oil NF [required HLB = 10
Myristyl Myristate [required HLB = 8
Olive (Olea Europaea) Oil [required HLB = 7
Peanut Oil NF [required HLB = 6
Petrolatum [required HLB = 7
Petrolatum USP [required HLB = 7
PPG-15 Stearyl Ether [required HLB = 7
Retinyl Palmitate [required HLB = 6
Rice (Oryza Sativa) Bran Oil [required HLB = 7
Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Extract [required HLB = 7
Safflower (Carthamus Tinctorius) Oil [required HLB = 8
Sesame (Sesamum Indicum) Oil [required HLB = 7
Sesame Oil NF [required HLB = 7
Shea Butter (Butyrospermum Parkii) [required HLB = 8
Soybean (Glycine Soja) Oil [required HLB = 7
Soybean Oil [required HLB = 7
Stearic Acid [required HLB = 15
Stearyl Alcohol [required HLB = 15.5
Sunflower (Helianthus Annuus) Seed Oil [required HLB = 7
Sweet Almond (Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis) Oil [required HLB = 7
Tocopherol [required HLB = 6
Wheat Germ (Trictum Vulgare) Oil [required HLB = 7


----------



## dulcemohamed (25 ديسمبر 2013)

تسلم الايادى استاذ عبدالقادر ربنا يخليك لينا يا كبير


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (25 ديسمبر 2013)

يا باشا ده احنا كلنا بنساعد بس انت عريس الموضوع ده هههههههههههه


----------



## dulcemohamed (25 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> يا باشا ده احنا كلنا بنساعد بس انت عريس الموضوع ده هههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههه مفيش عريس من غير عروسة يا كبيرنا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (25 ديسمبر 2013)

ربك كريم ويمكن تكون بتعيش امجد ايام حياتك وانت مش واخد بالك اسلنى انا هههههههههه


----------



## dulcemohamed (25 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> ربك كريم ويمكن تكون بتعيش امجد ايام حياتك وانت مش واخد بالك اسلنى انا هههههههههه


هههههههههه الله يخليك استاذ عبدالقادر ربنا يسعدك ويديلك الصحه والعافيه


----------



## 83moris (25 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرااا ليكم يا جماعة
بجد انا استفدت من الموضوع
وكنت عايز اسأل الاقي المعلومات دي فين
واحد قاللي شوف الفارماكوبيا بس مش عارف اوصل انسخه منها


----------



## dulcemohamed (25 ديسمبر 2013)

معلومات ايه يا ريس الى عايز تلاقيها؟


----------



## mido_lordship (26 ديسمبر 2013)

تسلموا اساتذتنا وياريت بقه بالمرة يعني ال hlb للسولار منزوع الدسم قصدي منزوع اللون عشان نكمل المجموعة :80:


----------



## dulcemohamed (26 ديسمبر 2013)

ميدو انت هتستخدم السولار في ايه؟


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (27 ديسمبر 2013)

ميدو الزراعى هايولع فى البلد اكيد هههههههههههههههه اوعى تزعل انا باحبك


----------



## dulcemohamed (27 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> ميدو الزراعى هايولع فى البلد اكيد هههههههههههههههه اوعى تزعل انا باحبك


هههههههههههههههه ميدو بيلعب لعبة كبيرة


----------



## mido_lordship (27 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> ميدو الزراعى هايولع فى البلد اكيد هههههههههههههههه اوعى تزعل انا باحبك



ياكبير ده شرف لينا والله ....... مش الولعة لا محبتك :7:


----------



## dulcemohamed (29 ديسمبر 2013)

طيب هنفرض ان واحد مش لاقى توين وسبين في السوق او اصلا مش عايز يستخدمهم مش هتقف الدنيا 
في طريقة تانية انك تقدر تعمل خليط الاستحلاب باستخدام اى ايملسفير بشرط يكون فيهم واحد ليه قيمة HLB قليله وقليلة هنا تعنى انها اقل من قيمة HLB المطلوبة للاستحلاب وواحد تانى ليه قيمة HLB كبيرة وبرده كبيرة هنا تعنى انها اكبر من قيمة HLB المطلوبة للاستحلاب .
هنستخدم المعادلة التاليه :
H = (X – L) / (H – L) 
H% = H x 100
L = 100 – %H%
X عبارة عن قيمة HLB اللازمة لاستحلاب الطور الزيتى 
H عبارة عن قيمة HLB للايملسفير ذو القيمة الاكبر
L عبارة عن قيمة HLB للايملسفير ذو القيمة الاصغر


----------



## dulcemohamed (5 يناير 2014)

*حساب نسبة الايملسفير المستخدمة فى الاستحلاب*

للاسف لا يوجد اى وسيلة علمية معتمدة الى الان لحساب كمية الايملسفير اللازمة لاستحلاب كمية محددة من الزيوت ودى واحده من اهم مشاكل نظام HLB والموضوع غالبا بيخضع للتجربة والخطأ او الخبرة المتراكمة على مر السنين .
في محاولات كتير دلوقتى تحت الدراسة لايجاد وسيلة لمساعدة كيميائى التركيبات في اختيار نسبة الايملسفير اللازمة لاستحلاب الزيوت بس الى الان مفيش نتائج قاطعه . من باب حبى للرغى الكيميائى هبقى اتكلم عن بعض المحاولات دى
عموما لما بيحصل اننا نفشل في الوصول لشىء علمى نقدر نقيس عليه ظاهرة معينة بيحصل ان الناس في المجال بيتفقوا من خلال الخبرة و sence .
تم الاتفاق على ان النسبة اللازمة لاستحلاب الزيوت هى الرينج من 10% الى 20% من نسبة الطور الزيتى .
يرجى الانتباه ان هذه النسبة ليست علمية وبالتالى هى ليست صحيحة على اطلاقها ولكن يمكن اعتبارها هى الاقرب للاصح .


----------



## mido_lordship (5 يناير 2014)

dulcemohamed قال:


> للاسف لا يوجد اى وسيلة علمية معتمدة الى الان لحساب كمية الايملسفير اللازمة لاستحلاب كمية محددة من الزيوت ودى واحده من اهم مشاكل نظام HLB والموضوع غالبا بيخضع للتجربة والخطأ او الخبرة المتراكمة على مر السنين .
> في محاولات كتير دلوقتى تحت الدراسة لايجاد وسيلة لمساعدة كيميائى التركيبات في اختيار نسبة الايملسفير اللازمة لاستحلاب الزيوت بس الى الان مفيش نتائج قاطعه . من باب حبى للرغى الكيميائى هبقى اتكلم عن بعض المحاولات دى
> عموما لما بيحصل اننا نفشل في الوصول لشىء علمى نقدر نقيس عليه ظاهرة معينة بيحصل ان الناس في المجال بيتفقوا من خلال الخبرة و sence .
> تم الاتفاق على ان النسبة اللازمة لاستحلاب الزيوت هى الرينج من 10% الى 20% من نسبة الطور الزيتى .
> يرجى الانتباه ان هذه النسبة ليست علمية وبالتالى هى ليست صحيحة على اطلاقها ولكن يمكن اعتبارها هى الاقرب للاصح .



منووووووووووور ياكبير والله زمان واضح ان تاثير مساج الزيت خلص وهنرجع للنشاط هههههههههههههه :75:


----------



## dulcemohamed (5 يناير 2014)

mido_lordship قال:


> منووووووووووور ياكبير والله زمان واضح ان تاثير مساج الزيت خلص وهنرجع للنشاط هههههههههههههه :75:


تسلم يا ريس منورنا يا عم ميدو هبعتلك شوية زيت مساج


----------



## raaphat (24 يناير 2014)

ما شاء الله
يسلموا ايديك صديقي


----------



## حمدى سعد1 (22 فبراير 2014)

الأخ محمد 
انافاهم الشرح ولكنى غير متخصص في الكمياء واطمع في كرمك انا اعمل في مجال الدواجن كهوايه واحيانا نستخدم إضافة زبت حبه البركه او زيت الطعام ولكن بمقادبر قليله مثلا 150جم ل50لتر ماء او 1لتر زيت طعام ل50لتر ماء وطبعا لاعرف hlbلاى منهما ولا كميه الاضافه لاى مستحلب مثل توبن او سبان ولكم الشكر


----------



## dulcemohamed (24 فبراير 2014)

يا اخ حمدى شغلتك بسيطه لانك بتضيف زيت تقريبا 0.3% اى ايملسفير هيمشى الحال معاك 
هتضيف بس 38 جم من الايملسفير للزيت ممكن تستخدم توين 80


----------



## حمدى سعد1 (27 فبراير 2014)

الأخ محمد
اشكرك جدا على الرد والمتابعه


----------



## 83moris (1 مارس 2014)

dulcemohamed قال:


> معلومات ايه يا ريس الى عايز تلاقيها؟


انا عايز ادرس النقطة دي(الاستحلاب) بتوسع
وياريت لو عند حضرتك قيم ال hlp لزيت وشمع البرافين
شكراااا


----------



## dulcemohamed (1 مارس 2014)

83moris قال:


> انا عايز ادرس النقطة دي(الاستحلاب) بتوسع
> وياريت لو عند حضرتك قيم ال hlp لزيت وشمع البرافين
> شكراااا


شوف المرفقات استاذ موريس هتلاقى الاجابة


----------



## 83moris (6 مارس 2014)

شكرااا جزيلا يا دكتور
:84:


----------



## 83moris (6 مارس 2014)

بص يا باشا
دلوقت انا جمعت التالي
1-HLP for mineral oil(paraffin) is 10
2- HLP for paraffin wax is 4 in case of Ointment and 11 in case of creams
i want to make something like vaslin from paraffin oil,paraffin wax and water 
my formula is 40% oil
40% water
20% paraffin wax
the problem is water and oil form two layers


----------



## 83moris (6 مارس 2014)

وبعد معرفة قيم ال HLP لللطور الزيتي وبما ان نسبة الطور الزيتي اكبر يبقي قيمة ال hlp للشمع ها تبقي 4
وبتطبيق معادلة حضرتك يمكن حساب الايملسفير كالتالي
X1 (oil=40%
X2 Wax =20%
T=60
Y1 =10
Y2=4
so HLP fr oil phase is {40x(10/60)+(20x(4/60)}=8
انا عندي TEA and tween 80
ازاي بقي اقدر اختار بينهم لاني لاحظت في مثال حضرتك انك شغلت سبين 80 وتوين 80 علي الرغم من ان ال hlp للخليط =13.08 وال hlp ل السبين 4


----------



## 83moris (6 مارس 2014)

معلش بعد قراءة الموضوع كاملا تاني عرفت لية استخدمتا خليط من 2 ايملسفير (واحد لة hlp اعلي من قيمة الخليط والاخر اقل) 
بس للاسف مش لاقي قيمة ال hlp for TEA
وبعد ايجادها ان شاء الله لوكانتاقل من 8 يمكن استخدامها مع التوين 80 بنفس طريقة المثال التوضيحي في بداية الموضوع.صح ولا فية حاجة غلطت فيها؟


----------



## dulcemohamed (7 مارس 2014)

83moris قال:


> معلش بعد قراءة الموضوع كاملا تاني عرفت لية استخدمتا خليط من 2 ايملسفير (واحد لة hlp اعلي من قيمة الخليط والاخر اقل)
> بس للاسف مش لاقي قيمة ال hlp for tea
> وبعد ايجادها ان شاء الله لوكانتاقل من 8 يمكن استخدامها مع التوين 80 بنفس طريقة المثال التوضيحي في بداية الموضوع.صح ولا فية حاجة غلطت فيها؟


tea تراى ايثانول امين هو في الاساس قاعده لما تستخدمه مع الزيوت في الحاله دى انت بتحول الزيت لصابون .
في الكريمات ومستحضرات التجميل احنا بنستخدم الزيوت علشان خواصها المفيدة للبشرة وللمستهلك بالتالى الهدف من وجود الايملسفير هو مجرد اجبارالزيوت على الذوبان في الماء دون تحويلها الى صابون .
اذا استخدمت تراى ايثانول امين او اى قاعده في الحاله دى انت عملت صابون مش مستحلب زيت في ماء


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (7 مارس 2014)

طب سؤال يا هندسه ازاى اقدر احدد قيمة hlb لاى ايملسفاير اثناء تصنيعة ؟ ماشى !بشكل اخر. لو عايزين نفصل ايملسفير على مزاجنا نثبت ايه فى السلسله الكربونيه وكيفية حساب القيمه


----------



## dulcemohamed (7 مارس 2014)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> طب سؤال يا هندسه ازاى اقدر احدد قيمة hlb لاى ايملسفاير اثناء تصنيعة ؟ ماشى !بشكل اخر. لو عايزين نفصل ايملسفير على مزاجنا نثبت ايه فى السلسله الكربونيه وكيفية حساب القيمه


تصميم ايملسفير ب HLB محدد عن طريق الهندسه العكسيه 
قيمة HLb هى في الاساس النسبة المئوية للوزن الجزيئى لعدد مولات الايثلين اوكسيد بالنسبة للوزن الجزيئى للايملسفير ككل مقسمومه على 5
القسمة على 5 هنا مجرد تبسيط للأرقام 
نفرض اننا عايزين نصنع ايملسفير بقيمة HLB 11 مثلا هنضرب 11 في 5 =55 يبقى النسبة المئوية لمولات الايثلين اوكسيد في الايملسفير للوزن الجزيئى للايملسفير ككل 55% .
بما اننا بنستخدم فاتى الكحول في صناعة الايملسفير فبيكون معروف عندنا مسبقا الوزن الجزيئى للفاتى الكحول يبقى المطلوب دلوقتى هو تحديد عدد مولات الايثلين اوكسيد المطلوبة للحصول قيمة HLB .
% HLB = P X 5
P= HLB value
%HLB = [ E /(A+E)] X 100
E = Mol wt of the E.O moles 
A = Mol wt of the fatty alcohol 
If P = 11
% HLB = 11 X 5 = 55%
55% = [E/(A+E)] X 100
0.55 = E/(A+E)
0.55A+0.55E= E
0.55A = 0.45 E
E = (0.55/0.45) A
E = 1.22 A
لتحديد عدد مولات الايثلين اوكسيد المطلوبة للتفاعل مع الكحول للحصول على HLB المطلوب 
n = E / 44
44 هى الوزن الجزيئى لمول واحد من الايثلين اوكسيد


----------



## 83moris (8 مارس 2014)

شكرا علي اهتمام حضرتك
بس معلش ياباشمهندس
طيب بالنسبة للتركيبة اللي عايز اعملها من
40% زيت برافين
40% ماء
20% شمع برافين
ممكن استخدم اية مع التوين 80 بدلا من التراي ايثانول امين
المشكلة عندي ان الشمع بيتجمع متصلبا علي السطع وبيعمل قشرة وباقي المكونات تحت منه ومش بيمتزج
انا هدفي اعمل حاجة قريبة جدا من الفازلين


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (9 مارس 2014)

مش عارفين نعمل ايه من غيرك يا هندسة , ربنا يبارك فيك , و اسال علينا الله يخليك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (9 مارس 2014)

سؤال خايب يا باشمهندس اذا حبيت تفصل ويتنج بدون استخدام ايثيلين اوكسيد ازاى نحسب hlb لها انا خلاص فهمت الموضوع الاول الخاص بالايملسفير


----------



## dulcemohamed (9 مارس 2014)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> سؤال خايب يا باشمهندس اذا حبيت تفصل ويتنج بدون استخدام ايثيلين اوكسيد ازاى نحسب hlb لها انا خلاص فهمت الموضوع الاول الخاص بالايملسفير


الله يخليك لينا يا استاذنا حضرتك دايما في البال
معلش سامحنى انا مش فاهم السؤال كويس


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (9 مارس 2014)

انا معى ملف لحساب hlb لمركب بدون ان يكون فيه ايثيلين اوكسيد لكن مش عارف ارسله لك هنا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (9 مارس 2014)

انت يا هندسه اخبرتنى عن كيفيه تصنيع الايملسفير بقيمة hlbالتى نريدها باستخدام الايثوكسيلاشن لكن اذا اردنا تصنيع ويتنج اجنت بقيمه hlb محدده فحسابها بيكون قيمة الوزن الجزيئى للجزىء الكاره للماء مضاف الى الجزىء المحب للماء مضاف اليهم العدد 7 ومش فاهم جاية منين


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (9 مارس 2014)

hydrophilic-lipophilic balance value
“A numerical representative of the
hydrophilic and lipophilic tendencies of
the material”
- used most in the rational
selection of combinations of nonionic
emulsifiers
- stable o/w emulsion can be
prepared by utilizing HLB method


----------



## 83moris (9 مارس 2014)

83moris قال:


> شكرا علي اهتمام حضرتك
> بس معلش ياباشمهندس
> طيب بالنسبة للتركيبة اللي عايز اعملها من
> 40% زيت برافين
> ...



يارب ما تنسانيش يا هندسة


----------



## dulcemohamed (10 مارس 2014)

استاذ موريس انا مش ناسى والله على اى حال بالنسبة للتركيبة الى حضرتك ذكرتها انا حسبت hlb المطلوب على اساس ان الزيت 10 والشمع 7 (مش متأكد انا)
بالتالى يبقى المطلوب hlb 9 للخليط كله 
يبقى لامفروض نستخدم توين 80 66% وسبين 60 44%
يعنى حضرتك لو هتعمل 100 كيلو من التركيبه هتبقى كالتالى
الماء 15 كيلو 
زيت البرافين 40 كيلو
شمع البرافين 20 كيلو 
توين 80 9.9 كيلو
سبين 60 5.1 كيلو 
سخن الزيت والشمع والايملسفير مع بعض لوحدهم واخلطهم كويس جدا لحد التجانس وتسخن الماء لوحده 
بعد الطور الزيتى يتجانس كخليط تضيف عليهم الماء شوية بشوية وتقلب كويس جدا


----------



## 83moris (10 مارس 2014)

متشكر جدا يا هندسة


----------



## 83moris (10 مارس 2014)

طب كدة نسبة الايملسفير 25% من نسبة الطور الزيتي
معلش هو حضرتك تقصد المياة 25 ولا 15 %


----------



## dulcemohamed (10 مارس 2014)

انا أسف الماء 25


----------



## 83moris (11 مارس 2014)

ربنا ما يحرمناش من زوقك ياباشا


----------



## بليغ حمدى محمد (16 مارس 2014)

بسم الله
سعيد جدا بهذا الموضوع الجميل واريد ان استفيد بخبراتكم فى عمل مستحلب لزيت المورينجا 
بغرض اجراء بحث فى مجال الدواجن 
محتاج اضح زيت المورينجا فى ماء الشرب وطبعا هذا يحتاج الى استحلاب اولا 
كيف يمكننى عمل هذا المستحلب
وشكرا لكم


----------



## ريم2011 (13 أبريل 2014)

لقيتها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ شكرا كتير والطريقة واضحة عنجد شكرا وبارك الله بك وباسلوبك المبسط كتير فادتني هالمعلومات أشكرك.


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (13 أبريل 2014)

ممتاز .. لا فض الله فاك


----------



## white feather (6 يوليو 2014)

لو سمحتم اريد تركيبة بسيطة لكريم للشعر غنى بشمع العسل وزيت البرافين وشمع الاستياريك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (7 يوليو 2014)

لى رأى عملى فى موضوع المستحلبات - اثناء تدريس هذة الحسابات للطلبه المتدربين - وجدنا نسبة الاخفاق عاليه فى التفهم وفى التطبيق ايضا - لذا التجأنا لأسلوب عملى مشهور - تقسيم الزيوت الى - fixed oil - mineral oil - volatile oil
ووضعنا النسب على شكل تركيبات - سواء حجما او وزنا واحيانا نجمع بينهما - ونجحت الفكره كتطبيق بعيدا عن الحسابات المتخصصه .


----------



## حمدى سعد1 (27 يوليو 2014)

الاخوه الاعزاء
اين تباع مواد الاستحلاب فى مصر ومتوسط الاسعار ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## 83moris (29 يوليو 2014)

مواد الاستحلاب بشارع الجيش ونيرول اكتر واحد مضمون


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

لا الله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (23 فبراير 2015)

انت فينك يا هندسه


----------



## mido_lordship (28 فبراير 2015)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> انت فينك يا هندسه


انهي هندسة 
الدكتور محمد دولسي شكله اعتزل وسائل الاتصال ورجع للحياة البدوية


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (6 مارس 2015)

وماله يا ميدو براحته دول كلهم عشرة الاف جنيه واخد الطيارة على المدينه ونقابله هناك وربنا يوعدك ويجيب معاه بودى ويدوخك لف فى المدينه يدور على مطعم للغدا. من كرمه مش عاجبه ولا مطعم يخليك توطى على ايدة تبوسها وتقوله ارحم امى العيانه ههههههههههههه. والله يا ميدو كان ايام جميله. ياريتك كنت معانا


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (19 مارس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا المجهود الرائع:7:


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (20 مارس 2015)

الباشمهندس محمد . يا مولانا واحشنى فينك؟


----------



## tamer.shibl (4 مايو 2015)

زادك الله من علمه


----------



## tamer.shibl (4 مايو 2015)

فعلا رائع


----------



## tamer.shibl (4 مايو 2015)

ما شاء الله


----------



## 2egyptianboy (11 مايو 2015)

لو سمحت يا يشمهندس ازاى اخلى الداونى يستحلب فى الماء


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (12 مايو 2015)

معالى الباشا سيان اذا كنت بتشتغل بعجينة سوفت او قشور المفروض تعرف ان تركيبها واحد ممكن مع اختلاف نوع الحمض الدهنى المستخدم . هى عبارة عن تفاعل امين مع حمض دهنى مثلا استياريك مع تراى ايثانوا امين. المنتج النهائى هو اساسا ينفع يبقى ايملسفاير يعنى مش محتاح اى اضافة طالما تصنيعة جيد وشحناته عليه. قصدى يبقى العيب فى نوع الخامه اللى بتستخدمها . حاول تشتغل قشور احسن لان الغش فى العجينه اكتر


----------



## 2egyptianboy (12 مايو 2015)

طيب ممكن يا بشمهندس عبد القادر اعرف ازاى ازيل ريحة حامض الهيدروكلوريك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (12 مايو 2015)

انا اسف يا اخى والله انا اعرف ان الهيدروكلوريك من الخصائص الفيزيائيه له رائحة الغاز المذاب فى الماء واذا راحت يبقى خلاص مفيش حامض لان هذه الرائحة ليست شوائب او مادة تكميلية مضافه. تماما مثل الكلور السائل اقصد محلول الهيبو . عموما اجابة السؤال مش عندى ممكن احد الاخوة يفيدنا بس من غير اقتراح بتخفيف تركيزة جدا لدرجة ان رائحته تنتهى . كنت سألت عن السوفتنر ياترى وجدت اى جدوى من ردى على سؤالك السابق؟


----------



## 2egyptianboy (13 مايو 2015)

طبعا استفدت من اجابة حضرتك يا بشمهندس شكرا جزيلا لحضرتك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (13 مايو 2015)

لا شكر على واجب يا ابني.


----------



## 2egyptianboy (13 مايو 2015)

ممكن استاذن حضرتك فى حاجه يا بشمهندس انا مبتدىء فى مجال المنظفات وعاوز اتعلم ابدا بقراءة ايه انا عاوز اكون فاهم واقدر اعمل التركيبات بنفسى مش عاوز اخد تركيبات انا عاوز امشى بمبدا لا تعطينى سمكه ولكن اعطينى شبكه لاصطاد سمكه


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (14 مايو 2015)

الان تستحق منا كل الاعجاب بجانب الاحترام . ربنا يوفقك. وكلنا فى الخدمه. ودى مش مجامله. ده حقكم علينا


----------



## 2egyptianboy (15 مايو 2015)

اولا شكرا جزيلا لحضرتك ولحسن خلقك وربنا يكرمك يا بشمهندس ويكتر من امثالك بس انا عاوز اقرا فابدا فحضرتك ممكن ترشحلى كتب ايه


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (15 مايو 2015)

انت عايز تقرأ عن ايه الاول. يعنى هاتجيبها من اول التوتر السطحى وفكرة عمل المنظفات ولا من اول التصنيع والخامات


----------



## 2egyptianboy (16 مايو 2015)

ان شاء الله من اول التوتر السطحى وفكرة عمل المنظفات


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (17 مايو 2015)

*Complete Technology Book on Detergents


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (18 مايو 2015)

ده كتاب كويس فيه معلومات قيمه وعندى كتاب دمه خفيف كده عن المنظفات بس مش عارف ارفقه هنا. ياريت يا باشوات حد يشرح لى ارفقه ازاى


----------



## mido_lordship (28 مايو 2015)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> ده كتاب كويس فيه معلومات قيمه وعندى كتاب دمه خفيف كده عن المنظفات بس مش عارف ارفقه هنا. ياريت يا باشوات حد يشرح لى ارفقه ازاى


من غير شرح اديني الكتاب وانا ارفقهولك ولو عاوز احولهولك ل فيديو كمان مفيش مشكلة ( شفت الاستغلال بقا :16:


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (28 مايو 2015)

لما اقابلك ابقى اعمل الشغلانه دى .


----------



## 2egyptianboy (29 مايو 2015)

بشمهندس عبد القادر بعد اذن حضرتك ايه هو البولى كوانتوريوم وايه وظيفته تحديدا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (29 مايو 2015)

موجود منها عPolyquaterniumChemical IdentityPolyquaternium-1Ethanol, 2,2',2 ' ' -nitrilotris-, polymer with 1,4-dichloro-2-butene and N,N,N',N'-tetramethyl-2-butene-1,4-diaminePolyquaternium-2Poly[bis(2-chloroethyl) ether-alt-1,3-bis[3-(dimethylamino)propyl]urea]Polyquaternium-4Hydroxyethyl cellulose dimethyl diallylammonium chloride copolymer; Diallyldimethylammonium chloride-hydroxyethyl cellulose copolymerPolyquaternium-5Copolymer of acrylamide and quaternized dimethylammoniumethyl methacrylatePolyquaternium-6Poly(diallyldimethylammonium chloride)Polyquaternium-7Copolymer of acrylamide and diallyldimethylammonium chlorideلى الاقل 50مادة مختلفة فى التركيب الجزيئي تحت نفس الاسم لكن الفكرة واحدة هو مادة ذات توتر سطحى عبارة عن بوليمر عليه شحنه موجبة كاتيونيك سيرفاكتانت يعنى يستخدم فى المستحضرات للتجميل وايضا محلول تنظيف العدسات اللاصقى شحنته الموجبه تعادل شحنات خامات الشامبو كما تعادل شحنات بروتين الشعر فتساعد على التصاق المنعمات برابطة ايونيه بالشعر فيقوم بفردة اكثر
دى مجموعة منه على سبيل المثال لا الحصر


----------



## 2egyptianboy (30 مايو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس


----------



## 2egyptianboy (1 يونيو 2015)

ممكن سؤال يا بشمهندس ايه هو المغلظ اللى ممكن يشتغل فى وسط حامضى على كمان ايه هى العطور اللى ممكن تشتغل فى الوسط الحامضى العالى


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (16 يونيو 2015)

دى داتاشيت لمغلظ لمحلول حامضي


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (16 يونيو 2015)

بالنسبة للعطور احنا بنطلبها من المصنع بالمواصفات المطلوبة . مثلا يوجد لدى كل المصانع ورد للتعطير واخر للشامبو ونوع تاني لنفس الرائحة للمنظفات البودرة وهكذا. لكن كلمة فى سرك الجميع يستخدمون اسانس الياسمين مع الهيدروكلوريك قوي وثابت


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (16 يونيو 2015)

اه نسيت اشكر ميدو هو لسه معلمنى ارفق ملف ازاى وهو كمان اللي ارسل لي الداتا شيت دى


----------

